# Monster Pygo Caribe



## marco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

my caribe 14"


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good. I hate how their eyes look when they get big. I have a 12 inch one and his eyes look weird too.


----------



## marco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

5 years old


----------



## marco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

MORE PHOTOS


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

awesome pygo! Looks good


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Stunning caribe makes me miss my monsters


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

how many gallons you have to grew up so much?


----------



## marco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> how many gallons you have to grew up so much?


500 liters

excuse 132 gallons


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Looks good. I hate how their eyes look when they get big. I have a 12 inch one and his eyes look weird too.


I think that's cuz a lot of the large pygos in captivity are being overfed and with all the fat build up behind the eyes make them look like that.
Wild caught ones look just fine.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are impressive looking terns!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hansom pygo


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass Cariba you got there!...He rocks like a LED ZEPPELIN concert!!....


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man that's big boy or girl lol


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

marco76 said:


> 5 years old


congrates!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beast !!!!!


----------

